# 3D-Transformieren



## MeggieX (17. Mai 2004)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo sich in PS CS der Befehl 3D-Transformieren befindet?
In PS 7 gibt es das unter dem Rendering-Filter. Im CS scheint mir das wegrationalisiert zu sein. Zumindest sagt mir auch die Hilfe, dass unter diesem Thema nichts gefunden wird.
Irgeneine Idee wie ich das wieder aktivieren kann?

Meggie


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Mai 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146581.html


----------



## MeggieX (17. Mai 2004)

hmm...

sorry, vor lauter Diskussionen um 8 und 16 bit hatte ich die Antwort von Mythos dort glatt überlesen. 

Meggie


----------



## Mythos007 (17. Mai 2004)

Für alle Suchenden die zukünftig auf diesen Thread stossen sollten:



> N.S.: Den Filter 3Dtransformieren findest Du auf der Photoshop CS CD
> und kannst Ihn so bequem nachinstallieren, wenn Du Ihn denn so nötig
> brauchen solltest.



3Dtransformieren, fehlender Filter, rendering filter, nachinstallieren


----------

